# iIs there an ugly blank contest going on



## papaturner (Nov 26, 2016)

I do believe I have 2 that would place very high> What do you think?:biggrin:


----------



## magpens (Nov 26, 2016)

Nope ! . Too nice to be called ugly !!!!


----------



## RobS (Nov 26, 2016)

Those are pretty freaking sweet. No seriously they have a great look going on.


----------



## Catski1 (Dec 23, 2016)

They sort of remind me of the butterfly joints on pool cues. So I don't think they're ugly at all. Does make me think about trying to make the butterfly joints for a pen blank though.  Cheers.


----------

